# What engine for my 1/8 scale



## badbutch (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a CEN Matrix that comes with a worthless .26 in it and want to replace it with a good engine.. Does anyone have an opinion on what motor I should purchase.. I don't want to spend a lot of money but do want an engine that will perform. I'm thinking about an OS VG .21 but not sure as of yet.

Thanks
Butch


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

hey butch, i had a couple of the vg.21 its a good economical engine!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Axe Rossi Momba at A MAIN Hobbies 2.94 HP $199.99, I got one and it ripps,It had a bad bearing.I sent it back to the factory in Italy at their expense. 2 day, air it should be about here.I'll let you know how it runs with a good bearing.


----------

